# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Ból zęba po leczeniu kanałowym.

## B.Blair

Witam, leczenie kanałowe miałem jakieś 3 lata temu,  przez pierwszy rok 3 razy miałem robione plomby bo za każdym razem wypadały. Ostatnia też wypadła i dałem sobie spokój, z plombowaniem. Przez rok miałem spokój ale 2 dni temu zaczął mnie ten ząb boleć i to dosyć mocno. Apap nie pomaga, w poniedziałek wybieram się do dentysty. Przy czym zastanawia mnie to czemu ząb po leczeniu kanałowym mnie boli ? Czy to może być coś poważnego ?

----------


## Zxcvbnm

ząb zepsuty

----------


## TomaszK

Witam.
Leczenie kanałowe jest ostatnią próbą ratunku zęba, ostateczność, gdy inne metody nie skutkują pozytywnie. 
Jeśli po leczeniu kanałowym ząb boli, to na 90% idzie on do wyrwania. może się zrobić stan zapalny, który będzie później gorzej skutkował.
Pozdrawiam Serdecznie

----------


## zagoplanka

Witam, mam podobny problem z zębem leczonym kanałowo. Wczoraj byłam u dentysty(miły pan) zaplombować inny ząb a ten mi mówi że ten leczony kanałowo jest do usunięcia bo  ropa w przetoce się zbiera, a byłam przekonana że boli mnie ząb z którym poszłam ,nawet sobie go prześwietliłam. Wkurzyłam się "lekko"  bo pół roku wcześniej pani stomatolog  mi go robiła- trzy wizyty oczywiście prywatne, jak sobie przypomnę ile się nacierpiałam i ile pieniędzy straciłam to ręce opadają. Może chciała  dobrze ale jej nie wyszło. Niestety musiałam zarejestrować się na kolejną wizytę do usunięcia .Trzymajcie kciuki  :Big Grin:

----------


## spess

Witam, 
kilka lat temu miałam zęba leczonego kanałowo. Jakiś czas temu zaczął mnie on trochę pobolewać, zrobiłam zdjęcie RTG i okazało się, że jest tam mały stan zapalny i trzeba leczyć zęba pod mikroskopem. Poszłam więc prywatnie, kanały zostały oczyszczone i wypełnione ponownie (zapłaciłam 750zł, później za plombowanie będę dopłacać jeszcze 200zł). u dentysty byłam w środę 12.06, znieczulenie puściło i zaczął się ból, ale to normalne. Następnego dnia brałam leki przeciwbólowe i było to do zniesienia. W nocy obudził mnie okropny ból i od tej pory jest coraz gorzej... byłam u tej pani stomatolog zapisała mi ketanol forte i antybiotyk, mówiąc, że nie widzi nic złego i to normalne. Obecnie biorę antybiotyk, po 3 dawki ketanolu i do tego inne leki przeciwbólowe dostępne bez recepty. Za dnia przy tych lekach ból daje się znieść chociaż jest bardzo uciążliwy za to w nocy jest nie do zniesienia, z każdym dniem jest CORAZ GORZEJ. co mam robić? dodaje zdjęcie zrobione już po leczeniu pod mikroskopem

----------


## Dental Design

Witam,
Podobnie jak napisał nasz przedmówca, na skutek nieprawidłowego leczenia kanałowego może wystąpić ostry stan zapalny i skutkować zębem do wyrwania. Aby tego uniknąć polecamy usługę plombowania i leczenia kanałowego w naszej klinice stomatologicznej Dental Design w Pruszkowie.  Oferujemy przystępne ceny niższe niż w Warszawie a także miłą, przyjemną atmosferę z doświadczonymi specjalistami na czele.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto wybierać sprawdzonych specjalistów i nie kierować się przy wyborze tylko ceną. Miałam szczęście trafić na dr Sundmana i zostałam świetnie wyleczona.

----------


## Profilactica_pl

Niestety ale racja,tutaj podczas nieprawidłowo wykonanego leczenia kanałowego,mogą wystąpić stany zapalne jak to opisujesz,co bezie skutkowało w praktyce wyrwaniem zęba,ale to już ostateczność. Na naszej stronie znajdziesz też szereg dobrych srodków do pielęgnacji jamy ustnej,warto zerknąć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podbijam prosze o pomoc, boliiiii

----------


## stalker8

> podbijam prosze o pomoc, boliiiii


_→ medyczka.pl/bol-zeba-i-glowy-po-56533#post155586_
Pamiętam. I dziś pamiętny dzień. Ktoś mnie zna, jeśli tu przypomniał, a równie możliwe - przypadek to.

Nie uważam, że to co się stało, do czego dziś znowu pisałem; nie chce mi się dawać linków; że przez tamten czas, odkąd trafiłem na ich forum i tak mi się zmieniła psychika
że to jak ich dowódca napisał, miałaby być jakaś "terapia" - przez metaforę do wspomnianego tu leczenia w kanale - jeśli skutki fatalne. Trafiłbym w gorsze miejsce? A może więcej przeżył; czy stoczył się; raczej został w miejscu, może ze swoimi zajęciami (dawnymi, czy nowymi), jak przedtem, gdyby mnie zwyczajnie zablokowali na tamtym forum tak, bym go więcej nie miał przed oczami. Może doszedłbym ze sobą w miejsce takie jak psychiatryk (bardzo możliwe; oraz, że dostanę farmaceutyki w miejscu zamieszkania), a tak - nawet tego nie zaznam - wystarczy, że boję się ruszyć gdziekolwiek, nie mam nawet sił; tylko chwile wzburzenia, złości, a potem otępiały siedzę, rozpamiętując.
Nie, po prostu szybciej, mniej zrozumiawszy, dostałbym tabletki, naiwnie wierząc, że domagając się uwagi mogę dostać coś satysfakcjonującego, upośledzony, sam siebie, ze wsi. Poniżony nie stamtąd, to czułbym się, czułem się skądinąd; i tak jak pisałem tu, że wcześniej, nie myślałbym, żeby chcieć coś nadrabiać; coś nawet dzisiaj pisałem, jakieś bzdury o samokształceniu. Już zaraz spać, a jutro też będę tak siedział.

----------

